# More Seniors Struggling In Current Economy



## phughes (Mar 23, 2012)

This story talks about how a growing number of seniors are facing reduced living standards. And these are people who saved for retirement, not counting solely on Social Security. It's getting more difficult to live in certain parts of the country, which is sad because that can force some people to move away from friends and family. Here is the article:
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/yourmoney/sc-cons-0322-journey-20120323,0,352981.story


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 23, 2012)

It's very true, my daughter has offered me residence in her house if the financial strain is too much for me to keep up for which I'm thankful for, but I think I plan on staying on my own until I need help financially or physically.


----------



## TBN (Mar 25, 2012)

It's certainly a sad state of affairs when people who have worked diligently for their entire lives and have earned a peaceful retirement are struggling to survive with poor economic conditions. 

 I'm glad that I am personally secure in my retirement, but I certainly feel sorry for people who are not in such a fortunate position as I am in, and I wish there was more that I could do to help.


----------



## William (Apr 15, 2013)

We decided to keep our place in Illinois but have a condo (with covered boat slip) at Lake of the Ozarks that we spend much more time at now that we are retired.  Great for outdoor interests as well as a variety of things to do.


----------



## FishWisher (Apr 15, 2013)

The Greatest Generation raised me - and it's likely many of those who frequent this site have heard the stories. My mom plucked chickens for 1¢ apiece; my uncle stood in South Dakota snow hoping for a job in a tile factory where he eventually worked on his knees in ice making tiles for a few cents an hour. Other uncles quit school to work on a neighboring farm to make a few cents to feed the family. That was "depression poor" and they knew poverty!

Today, there are a few folks actually hungry and homeless, but the vast majority of those labeled "poor" have no idea of "depression poor".

Some clarity provided here: http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/277040/strange-facts-about-america-s-poor-robert-rector

Nevertheless, I agree that it is sad indeed to reach this time of life and not be able to make ends meet.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 15, 2013)

FishWisher said:


> ... Nevertheless, I agree that it is sad indeed to reach this time of life and not be able to make ends meet.



For some of us, not only do the ends _not_ meet - they can't even SEE each other for the distances involved! 

Although I would think that "poor" and "Depression poor" ARE two different things, hunger is still hunger and foreclosure is still foreclosure. There are far more social services to contact now, richer relatives to turn to. Yes, working for pennies an hour at slave labor was tough, but then a penny could buy a piece of fruit back then. 

NOW you have to work an hour at a minimum-wage job just to get enough after-tax income to buy a bunch of bananas and a 2-liter Coke. Things have changed, sure, but not all THAT much.


----------



## pchinvegas (Apr 16, 2013)

I am truely fortunate. I retired in 2010 traveled for 2 years and now back home. I sold all my stuff and now live with my daughter, her husband and 2 teens. It has been great. We have all found a way to compliment and assist each other and it works ! I have my own room, bathroom, TV etc. so I can escape or give them family time they need. I love it. I now am back to work part time.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 16, 2013)

I read an article yesterday that said that seniors will now run out of savings typically 7 years before they die, thus throwing them into poverty...and that 20 per cent of seniors have no savings.

I am furious at the politicos for this last little stab at seniors wherein they want to put chained CPU into the budget.  Seriously, is taking an average of .25 of 1 per cent per year raise away from seniors really going to have that much impact on the federal budget..and don't say they have to start somewhere..there are plenty of places to make cuts *before* they literally take food out of the mouths of old folks.  

No one is immune from getting old, and it's a shame that seniors are made to feel they are a blight on the ass of society. 

 Washington fat cats need a reality check!


----------



## TWHRider (Apr 16, 2013)

This is a huge burr under my saddle blanket

I do not lust after a "living large" lifestyle.  All I want is to continue the middle-of-the-road lifestyle I have always had.  A quiet life on the farm, watching my backyard caliber horses graze in the pasture.

The cost of feed and hay has nearly doubled since we moved here in 2003.

For the first time everrrrrr, I had to write a check to the IRS -- a big fat check - so there is no cushion this year if any of the equipment (aged and well used I might add) needs a major part or repairs so involved that Mr. TWH isn't able to do them.

No cushion for anything extraneous, but that's ok folks ---- as Mr. TWH so snidely put it:  "just write the check, smile, and the next time some 4th generation welfare SOB pulls out their welfare stamps at the checkout, tap them on the shoulder and tell them to thank us profusely for paying for their cakes, cokes, and those slovenly sweatpants that are hanging off their butt-cracks---------------------------------


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 16, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> ... No cushion for anything extraneous, but that's ok folks ---- as Mr. TWH so snidely put it:  "just write the check, smile, and the next time some 4th generation welfare SOB pulls out their welfare stamps at the checkout, tap them on the shoulder and tell them to thank us profusely for paying for their cakes, cokes, and those slovenly sweatpants that are hanging off their butt-cracks---------------------------------



I have a hard time even relating to the concept of a "cushion" now - the last time I had one was over 30 years ago.

But that's okay, because I made the choice to live this way - no regrets.

As for the professional welfare cases ... I understand and empathize with Mr. TWH's thoughts, but when you really think about it, can you blame them? Can you blame them for gaming a system that's just begging to be gamed? For finding out that there's a way to get by without working? Isn't that what lottery players dream of?

People have always told me that there's honor in working for your keep. I've always believed in that wholeheartedly, but lately as I see these same people enjoying opulent lifestyles (well, OK, maybe not "opulent" but certainly far from painful) and making a life out of hanging around, playing video games, watching trash TV and making babies, I wonder if what they're doing is so very wrong.

You put a carrot in front of a horse - don't they go toward it? Dangle the idea of a free-wheeling life in front of someone who has less-than-perfect morals, and you HAVE to expect them to lunge for it.

I don't blame the people. I blame the government.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, supposedly, the people ARE the government . . . supposedly...    Too the greedy pigs on top of the dog pile, we are just expendable.  There's an opening scene in an old futuristic movie where the streets are literally filled elbow-to-elbow with people crawling over one another while the ruling elite enjoy life high above in their penthouses.  

I remember, as a kid, seeing people living in the dirt along the road in Asia.  I was horrified . . . take a look around . . .   It's come home to America.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 16, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Well, supposedly, the people ARE the government . . . supposedly...    Too the greedy pigs on top of the dog pile, we are just expendable.  There's an opening scene in an old futuristic movie where the streets are literally filled elbow-to-elbow with people crawling over one another while the ruling elite enjoy life high above in their penthouses.
> 
> I remember, as a kid, seeing people living in the dirt along the road in Asia.  I was horrified . . . take a look around . . .   It's come home to America.



Yeah, maybe back when George's teeth were still saplings the people were the government ... but now there's a VERY large divide between US and THEM. Oh, sure, the flag-waving and all the sugary rhetoric gets people seeing red, white and blue, but come on - when was the last time the government gave the people what the people wanted? 

Or, to put it more succinctly, when was the last time the government gave anyone EXCEPT those represented by strong and financially well-off lobbies what they wanted?


----------



## That Guy (Apr 16, 2013)

It amazes me they are still getting away with it.


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 16, 2013)

One of the issues is that too many folks thought that social security would be enough and they did not have to save. Others did not get the chance to save. And some got their pensions stolen by bankruptcy and fraud. Originally SS was started at a time when the life expectancy was lower than the retirement age so it was a safe bet. Plus there were many times more workers than retirees, which is now reversed.


another thing is that medical care (in general) has improved so things that would kill us 50 or even 20 years ago are more survivable. Everyone's situation is different but I daily see older folks that I know are barely making it and it is sad. I also see spoiled people with more than they need who still think the World owes them free stuff because they are "seniors."


----------



## That Guy (Apr 17, 2013)

Is it too late for me to live fast and die young . . . ?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 18, 2013)

I am not sure how to jump into this conversation. I am one of those who use ebt for my groceries, and am grateful to have it. My SS is only $425, and that is just not enough to live on, even cutting all the corners that I can. I spent my younger years married, raising my kids, thinking the union retirement and SS from my husband would keep us in our old age. That he would be spending that retirement on a new wife was not in my plans, but it effectively stopped my part of the retirement. I don't like to see the people that just don't want to work, getting all the benefits from the government, while the elderly like myself, go without medical treatment , and struggle to make ends meet. 

My parents went through the Great Depression, and used to tell the stories of carrying the pails of milk down town to sell for enough to have flour for bread, and a bit of what else they could get. My folks saved everything, and we lived pretty sparingly, even though my father by then had a good job with the power company.  The United States is not there again...yet.... But that is sure enough the direction the economy seems to be heading towards.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 18, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I am not sure how to jump into this conversation.



I believe you just did and very well, indeed.

$425 SS is just an obscene insult along with the heartless bastards who actually want it ended altogether.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 18, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I believe you just did and very well, indeed.



Agreed.



> $425 SS is just an obscene insult along with the heartless bastards who actually want it ended altogether.



The way I understand it, Social Security was never _meant_ to be a living wage - it was meant to _supplement_ what you had saved up. It was a system from another time, when people were actually _able_ to save.

Or am I wrong?


----------



## FishWisher (Apr 18, 2013)

That Guy said:


> $425 SS is just an obscene insult along with the heartless bastards who actually want it ended altogether.



I've never read of anyone wanting to end SS altogether but the Republicans generally see the need for big changes; it simply cannot go on as it is. Nor can Medicare. 

We always hear about the $16,000,000,000,000 (trillion) debt, etc, but seldom if ever about the $85,000,000,000,000 (trillion) of federal liabilities. Something like $62,000,000,000,000 (trillion) is unfunded. And where's that coming from?

If we don't pare back SS, Medicare, and fed gov't employee's retirement benefits, who is going to pay the piper?

That's just the fed unfunded liabilities; all other levels of gov't unfunded liabilities is... a lot!

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323353204578127374039087636.html

What a trillion dollars looks like: http://www.pagetutor.com/trillion/index.html


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

I've always believed if any cuts need to be made in spending that it should begin at the top.  I don't need a government that lives high on the hog.  If a president is visiting from another country, treat him to a peanut butter sandwich and forget the red carpet crap.


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 23, 2013)

"it was meant to _supplement_ what you had saved up. It was a system from another time, when people were actually _able_ to save."
I also think that when it was created the average life expectancy was under 60 yet retirement was pegged at 62. The real problem with the system is that none of our leaders has EVER been able to discuss the topic and the solutions based on facts. All they ever want to do is blame the other party.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 18, 2013)

Even though the government can't seem to find enough money to pay our Service men , and our Vets who deserve their pension, and they want to make cuts in the SS and Medicare benefits for those of us trying to get by in this struggling economy; they surely seem to find the money for other programs that really have no benefit.

Take for instance, the wild horses. The BLM is rounding them up from the wild range where they now live, apparently killing some of them by running them to death while doing that, and separating the mares from the foals, as they chase them down with helicopters. Then, they transport those horses cross-country to large ranches, and pay the owners of the ranch for taking care of the horses, to the tune of millions of our tax dollars. Here is part of the article:

"The BLM emailed FOX23 a list of 21 ranchers that have contracts with the government. More than half -- 13 of them -- are in Oklahoma. 


FOX23 stopped at land in Catoosa, where the owner leases 10,000 acres to Hughes Cattle Company in Bartlesville. The Hughes tell FOX23 they have a contract with the BLM to hold about 4,000 horses in Catoosa, Bartlesville and Ramona.


The Hughes wouldn't tell FOX23 how much money the government pays them, saying the BLM asked them not to but the family did say they've had a contract for 25 years.


The BLM says it pays $500 per horse per year. That means it pays Hughes Cattle Company more than $2 million per year.
Overall, the BLM spends more than $75 million in tax dollars each year on the program. More than half -- $40 million -- goes to contracted ranchers.


Litchfield says a horse can live up to 30 years. So to save one horse, could cost tax payers $15,000.


"I don't understand why we'd spend that much money on them," Litchfield said."

This doesn't help the horses, it doesn't help anyone, except maybe the rancher getting paid to run the horses out on his range, but it would certainly help the low-income Vets and Seniors to live a better lifestyle.


----------



## Anne (Jul 18, 2013)

The Social Security program was intended to stay in the fund, for that purpose.  But our wonderful gov't couldn't keep their hands off it, and it is in the general fund where they can dip into it whenever they please  -  no wonder it's going broke.  How is the next generation going to survive when jobs are so scarce now, and there's no way they can manage to save enough for later years???

We watched the news tonight and they were saying how the local Salvation Army has empty shelves, which hasn't happened in many years.  Donations are way down, and they are having to turn people away who need help with utility bills, etc.   I told hubby for once, I'd like to see our arrogant leaders give up one - just one, expensive vacation and use those funds to help these people who really need it.  Not gonna happen, but it wouldn't take much at all if they had a heart, and any kind of human concern at all for the people they are supposed to be working for.  It's disgusting.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 19, 2013)

It's happening here in OZ too despite us being told how wonderfully the Government is handling things. :distrust:



> [h=1]A golden age? 65-69 year olds absorb half Australia's jobs growth[/h] 18 June 2013
> Australia's workforce demographics are changing. According  to recent Australian Bureau of Statistics figures, over a quarter of  Australians aged 65 to 69 are now working, most of them full-time, as  older workers have absorbed half of Australia's net growth in jobs since  the global financial crisis.
> We now have more than a million workers aged 60 and over - almost 300,000, or 40 percent more than five years ago.
> The most amazing growth has been in men and women working on into  their late 60s. In five years, their numbers have risen from 172,000 to  278,000.
> However, less than half of Australians aged 15 to 19 now have a job,  with younger workers having shed 93,000 jobs in the past five years on  the back of tougher economic conditions and higher school retention  rates.


Ret of article here:   http://www.ihraustralia.net/news-an...-year-olds-absorb-half-australias-jobs-growth

Unfortunately those who should be retired are filling part time and casual jobs that kids used to do to get some experience in the work force.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 19, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> It's happening here in OZ too despite us being told how wonderfully the Government is handling things. :distrust:
> 
> 
> Ret of article here:   http://www.ihraustralia.net/news-an...-year-olds-absorb-half-australias-jobs-growth
> ...



Pigs are pigs worldwide.


----------



## MercyL (Aug 7, 2013)

While people who worked all of their lives, and played by _the rules they were given, _the banks, corporations and "investment" advisors stole the future.
Yes, it sucks that older folk - that's us - face homelessness and hunger.

When my doctor asks why I don't have mammograms or other screening procedures I tell her its a quality of life issue. My life's quality won't be helped by my knowing I have developed a disease or disorder because I cannot pay for the treatment, and face homelessness and hunger if I live past 69.

That's reality, in a nutshell.


----------



## Anne (Aug 7, 2013)

MercyL said:


> While people who worked all of their lives, and played by _the rules they were given, _the banks, corporations and "investment" advisors stole the future.
> Yes, it sucks that older folk - that's us - face homelessness and hunger.
> 
> When my doctor asks why I don't have mammograms or other screening procedures I tell her its a quality of life issue. My life's quality won't be helped by my knowing I have developed a disease or disorder because I cannot pay for the treatment, and face homelessness and hunger if I live past 69.
> ...



MercyL, don't they have free or very low-cost screenings in your area at times??  We get mailings notifying us of those; usually mammograms, but other tests, also.


----------



## MercyL (Aug 7, 2013)

Anne said:


> MercyL, don't they have free or very low-cost screenings in your area at times??  We get mailings notifying us of those; usually mammograms, but other tests, also.



You just did what most people do.

Screenings are free. But...the *treatments* are too expensive. So you find out you have some treatable condition. How do you pay for the treatments? The treatments are not free, just the screening revealing the problem!

Do the mailings tell you how much the treatment will cost?


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 7, 2013)

_Here in Australia Mammograms are free to every woman over the age of 50, it's a shame that the government in America don't do this as Mammograms are expensive._


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 7, 2013)

Our treatments are ostensibly free too if the worst result is found.  But, the waiting list for free hospitalization and surgery is growing by the day. 
 Private health insurance is also rising at an alarming rate and is fast getting beyond the ability of retirees to pay.  
It seems that the only ones who can afford private health insurance are the young fit and healthy with jobs, who are the ones least likely to need it.    

 America's health system is beyond my comprehension, actually OZ's is getting that way too lately, so we would be comparing apples with oranges.  The only thing they seem to have in common is that they are both becoming beyond affordable, either to individuals, or even to Governments, State or Federal.


----------



## Anne (Aug 7, 2013)

MercyL said:


> You just did what most people do.
> 
> Screenings are free. But...the *treatments* are too expensive. So you find out you have some treatable condition. How do you pay for the treatments? The treatments are not free, just the screening revealing the problem!
> 
> Do the mailings tell you how much the treatment will cost?



Not that I've seen, but my thinking is at least you know earlier - whether you choose alternative treatments or mainstream, it's better to know early than too late.   I'd rather catch a problem before I ended up with extreme pain and/or a terminal illness, if there's a chance it could be reversed if caught in time.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 7, 2013)

MercyL said:


> While people who worked all of their lives, and played by _the rules they were given, _the banks, corporations and "investment" advisors stole the future.
> Yes, it sucks that older folk - that's us - face homelessness and hunger.
> 
> When my doctor asks why I don't have mammograms or other screening procedures I tell her its a quality of life issue. My life's quality won't be helped by my knowing I have developed a disease or disorder because I cannot pay for the treatment, and face homelessness and hunger if I live past 69.
> ...



Totally agree, for certain diseases / illnesses. They tell me that I should be going every year to the doctor to let him put on a glove and play the hokey-pokey with my nether regions. Nuh-uh. I didn't even let Bubba do that back in County when I was a more "captive" audience, so why should I do it as a free man? 

Why would I PAY to have it done? And not even get dinner out of the deal? No way!

I've seen too many people in chemo / having surgery / being on a warehouse-full of drugs, and frankly if those are my choices I choose not-knowing and death. I might be a Guinea but I'm not a pig ...


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 8, 2013)

Do you still have nether regions, Phil ??  They took mine out .....


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 8, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Do you still have nether regions, Phil ??  They took mine out .....



Mine are still there, technically. It's just that the northern region has been deemed "a zone devoid of life-sustaining properties" and the southern region has a strong border patrol in effect. :dread: 

One wonders what effect a polar reversal would have ...


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 8, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> [ Snip ]
> One wonders what effect a polar reversal would have ...


Not the same as a sex change, I suspect.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 8, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Not the same as a sex change, I suspect.



I agree. I have neither the desire nor the finances for that operation, but _had_ I the desire I would probably just use the old string-tied-to-a-doorknob method that works so well for pulling teeth ... 

Of course, with my luck the person slamming the door would slip, so I'd end up being just half the man I used to be.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 8, 2013)

MercyL said:


> While people who worked all of their lives, and played by _the rules they were given, _the banks, corporations and "investment" advisors stole the future.
> Yes, it sucks that older folk - that's us - face homelessness and hunger.
> 
> When my doctor asks why I don't have mammograms or other screening procedures I tell her its a quality of life issue. My life's quality won't be helped by my knowing I have developed a disease or disorder because I cannot pay for the treatment, and face homelessness and hunger if I live past 69.
> ...



My feelings exactly, MercyL.


----------

